# Megaminx example solve thread



## Megaminx lover (Dec 9, 2022)

I wanted to do Kilominx, but I couldn't find a recon site (atn has it in 2d only)

This took me way too long- comparable to a 5x5 or 6x6 recon

Scramble: R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U

Rv' //Inspection
R' F' Rv F' Rv' Fv L R2 Fv Fv L2' Uv Uv DR' DR' U' R2' Uv R' U F' //Star
Fv Fv U2' R U' R' U2 F' U' F //F2L 1
Uv Fv' L Uv' R' U' R U' R' U R //F2L 2
Fv' Lv Fv Rv' Uv U2 R2' U R U2 R2 U' R' //F2L3
Uv Fv' Uv Fv' L2' U' R' U2 R Uv' U' R' U' R //F2L 4
Uv Uv Fv' Uv Fv' L2 Fv Uv' F' L2 F Fv Uv' Fv Uv' U2' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' //F2L 5
Fv Uv' Fv Uv' Rv' Fv L2 F2 L F2 //Y Star
Uv' Fv Uv' BR BR R' U2 R Uv U' L' U L //Y S2L 1
R' U2 Fv' U2 R U R' //Y S2L 2
Uv' F' U2 Rv Uv Fv' Uv Fv' Uv U' L' U2' L U' L' U L //Y S2L 3
Rv' F' U' R' F R //B Star
U2 L2 Uv' R' U' R //B S2L 1
L2 U2 L' U' L U2' Rv U2 R U' R' //B S2L 2
Uv Rv' U R2 //R Star
Rv FR' U' R U R' FR // R S2L 1
Uv R' U' R2 U R U2' R' Uv' R U2 R' //R S2L 2
Uv U' R2 U2 R2' U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R2 // G Star+ G S2L +GP S2L
Uv R U' R' U' R U R' //P S2L
U F U R U' R' F' //EO
U2' R U2' R' U' R U2' R' //CO
Uv Uv R2 U2' R2' U' R2 U2' R2' //EP
Uv Uv R' BR' R BR R' F' R BR' R' F BR R Uv' R' BR' R BR R' F' R BR' R' F BR R //CP

Twizzle linkRv' //Inspection
R' F' Rv F' Rv' Fv L R2 Fv Fv L2' Uv Uv DR' DR' U' R2' Uv R' U F' //Star
Fv Fv U2' R U' R' U2 F' U' F //F2L 1
Uv Fv' L Uv' R' U' R U' R' U R //F2L 2
Fv' Lv Fv Rv' Uv U2 R2' U R U2 R2 U' R' //F2L3
Uv Fv' Uv Fv' L2' U' R' U2 R Uv' U' R' U' R //F2L 4
Uv Uv Fv' Uv Fv' L2 Fv Uv' F' L2 F Fv Uv' Fv Uv' U2' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' //F2L 5
Fv Uv' Fv Uv' Rv' Fv L2 F2 L F2 //Y Star
Uv' Fv Uv' BR BR R' U2 R Uv U' L' U L //Y S2L 1
R' U2 Fv' U2 R U R' //Y S2L 2
Uv' F' U2 Rv Uv Fv' Uv Fv' Uv U' L' U2' L U' L' U L //Y S2L 3
Rv' F' U' R' F R //B Star
U2 L2 Uv' R' U' R //B S2L 1
L2 U2 L' U' L U2' Rv U2 R U' R' //B S2L 2
Uv Rv' U R2 //R Star
Rv FR' U' R U R' FR // R S2L 1
Uv R' U' R2 U R U2' R' Uv' R U2 R' //R S2L 2
Uv U' R2 U2 R2' U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R2 // G Star+ G S2L +GP S2L
Uv R U' R' U' R U R' //P S2L
U F U R U' R' F' //EO
U2' R U2' R' U' R U2' R' //CO
Uv Uv R2 U2' R2' U' R2 U2' R2' //EP
Uv Uv R' BR' R BR R' F' R BR' R' F BR R Uv' R' BR' R BR R' F' R BR' R' F BR R //CP


Note: The side most people call DR is called FR in atn

Next:
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U


----------

